# So now what should I do. . .



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I had made up my mind last evening to start feeding zp to Angel. So, I thought I would come on this forum and see if anyone had any suggestions on how I should do it or which one might be best to start with. 

I know many have been feeding zp for years without any problems. But, I don't think there is a local supplier. I can't do RMB, so I thought i would do one of the other alternatives. 

Should I stick with my plan on zp or is there another one that might be very close to zp? Any help is welcomed because I have finally decided that this is the way I want to go! Who knows, it could turn into "raw" someday! Just not yet!

Thanks!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I switched mine cold turkey to ZP and they had no tummy problems. I would do the venison or the venison and fish first because the lamb is pretty rich, IMO. You can add things into the ZiwiPeak such as cooked or raw meats, eggs, etc. I am sure your dogs will love ZP, mine do!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will probably have to order from the internet.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also switched 2 of my 3 without transitioning and had zero issues. I do add some warm water to mine. They love it, beg for it and eat it in about 4 seconds. 
Since I have one with a sensitive tummy, I feed only the venison formula. 
I get my ZP online.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, I also wanted to add that you can give raw meaty bones or a chicken wing a few times a week if you want to incorporate some raw food.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I just ordered my first bag of ZP. I ordered it through the pet store. A 2.2lb bag of Venison & Fish for $25.00. 

Can I give him a morning or evening meal of zp and one regular kibble, or should it be just zp?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, the bag of ZP does say that it can be used as a kibble topper so I would think you can.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Well, I just ordered my first bag of ZP. I ordered it through the pet store. A 2.2lb bag of Venison & Fish for $25.00.
> 
> Can I give him a morning or evening meal of zp and one regular kibble, or should it be just zp?


Each day, Heshey has one meal of ZP and another meal of kibble (orijen). If she had ZP in the morning, she'd want kibble for dinner or vice versa. Works great for her, no issues.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I feed Stella and Chewys, a different premade raw, but I do still use kibble for Miley. It didnt seem to matter how much S&C I gave her, Miley just looked too thin when she was eating the S&C exclusively. I rotate in an Orijen kibble meal for Miley every second or third feeding, some days she has two S&C meals, sometimes S&C for breakfast and kibble for dinner. Shes had no problems with going back and forth, but she tends to have a tough stomach anyway. You can try kibble for some meals, or feed less ZP and bulk up her meals with other stuff, eggs, etc, as someone already suggested. You just have to find what works best for you and Angel.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, so my zp was supposed to arrive at the pet store yesterday. It did not come in. All zp is on backorder, don't know when it will be in. So, I went to the store today to see what else I could try. I will be honest and say that price influenced me a bit. However, the woman said that Sojos was very good dehyrated raw. So I bought some. 

Is anyone familiar with this brand?

I've decided Stella & Cheweys is too expensive. Instinct takes up a lot of freezer space. That leaves THK.

I would appreciate any input.

Thanks in advance.


----------

